# Email and mobile phones in the '70s...



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 18, 2014)

A bit innaccurate in your dates, Alan: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Martin Cooper photographed in 2007 with his 1973 handheld mobile phone prototype.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> A bit innaccurate in your dates, Alan: Martin Cooper photographed in 2007 with his 1973 handheld mobile phone prototype.



It's nearly as big as the phone box!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It's nearly as big as the phone box!



AND, to be fair, they're not showing the size of the battery pack needed to run that mobile (which is hiding behind the hoarding board behind the nice gentleman. You can see the wire from the battery to the phone, partially wound up, in his hand).

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2014)

I still do email the old fashioned way and put it into an envelope put a stamp on it and then put it in the red thing...


----------

